# How to add thermometer



## Jason_Mac (Dec 29, 2018)

I just bought a Masterbuilt 30" electric smoker and it does not have a thermometer.  I believe I bought a Gen 1 and not the MES130B.  It's model jmss 30".

Is there a way to add thermometer to it?


----------



## tom987 (Dec 29, 2018)

Don’t bother adding one to the unit itself,  the ones that do come on them are inaccurate.  Get an external thermometer, preferably with at least two probes.  Can be found on amazon or just about anywhere.


----------



## Jason_Mac (Dec 29, 2018)

Are they wireless or do you drill a hole through the side for the wire to attach to probe?


----------



## tom987 (Dec 29, 2018)

You can run it through the vent or just close the door on the wiring.  Won’t hurt a thing


----------



## Jason_Mac (Dec 29, 2018)

OK.  Thanks


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 29, 2018)

John Mclemore Signature Series - Exclusively at Lowe's
Got the exact same myself.
I got it because it didn't have a built in thermometer. I wanted to get my own.
Well, actually, I had my own, now I have a couple of more good ones.
I got a ThermoPro TP-08 WiFi with a 300' range.
More recently I got an Inkbird XS because it is Bluetooth and has 4 probes. But came with 3 probes and a grill sensor.
I later bought a 4th meat probe, so I'd have probes for multiple pieces, like when I smoked 4 slabs of Bacon at once.

Both are sponsors here on SMF, and Both offer us a discount code on their products.

I simply drape the sensor leads out the door gasket. No holes. And my MES 30 is modified and has a stack (chimney) on it. So the vent is not an option for me.

In reality, the TP-08 has a good range at my home, and is a good all-around BBQ thermometer.
The Bluetooth has less range, but more pzazz. Has graphs, more alarms, and is fun to look at.


----------



## Jason_Mac (Dec 29, 2018)

I ended up ordering the Thermopro TP20 from Amazon.  It will be here Sunday.


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 8, 2019)

Jason_Mac said:


> I ended up ordering the Thermopro TP20 from Amazon.  It will be here Sunday.



Many here have and like that model Jason. It's a great one.

Personally, I like the WiFi of the ThermoPro's. It has the power to give me reads where others have failed to reach.
If I have to walk over to my kitchen to read my app, that kind of negates the reason for having a wireless device.


----------

